# 56K modem speed



## insidegame (Jun 26, 2004)

Hello everyone. I have been reading the forum for a few weeks now and decided to finally post a question. I've been tweaking my dialup connection (Frank's page. cablenut, TCP optimizer... etc) but my speed is down to around 24-30 kbps according to the MSN speed test. I understand I'll never get lightning speed out of dial-up and I'd be cool w/ that if I could get something like 50 kbps. I'd blame the connection except that my dad's computer in the basement gets about 48 kbps (with no tweaks) and therefore is noticeably faster. Does anyone have any general ideas on what the difference is?? We both use the same Netzero dialup.

My comp:
1.4 Ghz
512 MB RAM
40 GB hd (40% full)
WinXP

His:
2.2 Ghz
128 MB Ram
40 GB hd (20% full)
WinXP

And while I've got you here... and to save another post... What would be the best things to do to upgrade my computer? Is it even worth it? For the most part, I like mine (except of course for my dial-up speed) and would rather not pay for a completely new setup if a few upgrades is all it needs... especially since I dont do too much graphics intensive work. 

Thanks all!

-the inside game


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your very welcome to TSG

what do you use the PC for because the memory you have should outway the cpu speed for quite a lot of applications.

so why do you need the upgrade - what you looking for - what does you dad's PC do better apart from the dial-up

the speed may be because you need to update the modem drivers.

a free program EVEREST Home Edition v1.10 from here http://www.lavalys.com/index.php?page=product&view=1&subpage=5
this will provide full spec for motherboard and modem etc.

post the make/model of modem


----------



## insidegame (Jun 26, 2004)

etaf,

hi there. mostly the computer is used for typing, internet, some photoshop work (sometimes when the files get use my computer will freeze, but most of the time its fine), and listening to music. the only real difference in the modem speed. i guess i just convinced myself that i dont need any kind of upgrading.  

I went into the hardware profile and this is what is says for modem: 
Intel V92 HaM Data Fax Voice

so what will the Everest program do?

thanks!

-inside game


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi insidegame...

It sounds like you have more than one computer on a single line.
At times you can't simply hook them up into their own individual phone block. But hook up the computer phone lines in series. (from one computer to the other)
This is especially important if there is a stand alone fax on the line.
In this case you would want to have the fax as the first hookup in the series and then computer #1... from there connected to computer #2.

But in many cases you can link slow connection speed to the way the computers are hooked and the quality of this line.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

re "Foamer" comments - try removing all telephones and just have your modem connected see what happens.

Everest will indentify all you hardware and software in detail - useful for identifying kit.

drivers - you may want to wait for other advice - or see what chipset from the intel site 
but heres a list of sites with the driver as you have identified it
http://developer.intel.com/design/modems/support/drivers.htm
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=59352
http://www.modem-drivers.com/drivers/88/88153.htm
http://modems.driverfiles.net/page,level2,355,2,resultpage1.html
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=126037


----------



## insidegame (Jun 26, 2004)

foamer, 

yes, we only have 1 phone line in the house. We dont have a fax. i will try connecting them in series (if i have a long enough cable lying about) tonight when i get home. 

etaf,

i will try that too.

i'll let you know how it goes. 

thanks,

-insidegame


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont know how reliable this is in XP - but you do have a driver roll back facility

In safe mode - F8 on boot 
*SAFEMODE:-*
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

to restore an old driver 
start> right click my computer
>manage
>device manger
>click on + against display
>right click on name of device in right hand side
>properties
>driver tab
>roll back driver


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A better indication of your 56K dial-up throughput speed is to start downloading a file, then see what speed that it downloads at. If it's somewhere between 5.0 - 5.5 Kb/s, that's about average.

The phone line and wall jack in one part of that house may be better than it is in another part. I was getting a connection speed of 44,000 - 48,000 bps at one location and getting 24,000 - 26,000 bps at another location when I was using 56K dial-up as backup while high-speed cable service was down.

Updating the modem drivers can definitely have an effect on the connection/throughput speed.

If it's available in your area and you can afford it, switch to high-speed cable or DSL service. Your on-line experience will be much faster and much more enjoyable.


----------



## insidegame (Jun 26, 2004)

flavallee,

my dl speed usually starts out at around five... but quickly heads towards 2.0...3 if i am lucky. i am beginning to think that the jacks may be part of the problem. i took etaf's advice and unhooked every other device from the phone line and still no improvement. i would absolutely LOVE to get DSL... but neither DSL, nor cable have made their way out to my part of the boonies yet. ugh.

i will try updating the driver next. and after that... perhaps moving my comp into another room.

-insidegame


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

why not move the pc to where you dad gets the high speed before updating anything - then you will know if its PC or telephone line/jack/bla bla

if it work at your dads connection then problem is from the telephone jack in your location


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

A couple of other thoughts if you have any tech experience is this. Try pulling the jack from the wall and make sure all the connections are clean and secure.
This one requires nothing but another cord. Try as short of a cord as possible between the computer and the jack. Even if you have a short cord, try another.
Replace the jack if none of the above work. Remember this though, if the phone rings while you are messing with the jack you will get lit up so it is always best to unhook from the interface if possible. I learned this way back in my teen years, I was messing with the phone lines when Granny called. I have never forgotten it.


----------



## insidegame (Jun 26, 2004)

well i am currently hooked into the downstairs phone jack and there is no significant improvement. DL speed still in the 3.1 kbps range. new driver works fine, but doesnt seem to make any kind of difference. i am really at a loss for explaining this. 

I dont know about replacing any jacks though.... grandma calls here alot!! 

oh well... patience is a virtue right?

-insidegame


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - so it gets a bit detailed here 
so every thing is the same as your dads from the back of your PC.
you unplug the modem cable at the backof your Dads PC and pug it into yours and you do not get the same speed your dad gets.

that elimates all the wires/cables/connections/phoneline etc etc and just leaves the computer.

the next test as mentioned above is what speed is the modem actually working at ... as advised by "flavallee"

here are some test sites 
http://homepage.eircom.net/~leslie/testpage.htm

you could then run the Everest program to see exactly what the make/model of the modem in your and in your dads

then look at all the modem settings on both PC's and see if anything different there.


----------



## alanmzifa (Nov 30, 2003)

the main problem you have is your intel ham modem . this is usually sold as a hardware modem but does however use sytem software resources . i know this because i bought one last year - tried reinstalling drivers , contacted manufacturers and intel to get driver update and usually got 33.6 speed only ( although varied ) .
i would suggest either updating your modem ( internal or external - you can usually pick up sportster external modems really cheap on ebay and they're also flash upgradeable to newer standards or alternatively try the fantastic onspeed internet acceleration software ( which as far as i can see is the only one that really works ) it uses compression technology and can dramatically speed up dial up or broadband connections ( mine is usually between 3 and 5 times faster )


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

I tried the Onspeed FREE accelerater but was inundated with Cookies which fortunately were all blocked.

Think I will wait for WiFi  

Foxfire


----------



## alanmzifa (Nov 30, 2003)

hi , not aware of a _free _onspeed software . might you be confusing it with something else ? onspeed is available from here and comes with a pop up stopper which is useful cos your 5 times faster surfing shouldn't be spoiled by pop ups . you said you got more cookies - but surely this would simply be down to the sites you visited which downloaded them with the pages , anyway you can easily configure your browser to restrict or bar cookies - especially browsers like mozilla and to a leser degree m/s i.e. . i've just checked the website and they do a 14 day money back guarantee , so you've nothing to lose . get your dad to pay , he'll get faster dial up too ! and if you're still unhappy get your (dad's) money back anyway .
wifi won't speed up your connection - it just comunicates info reasonably quickly _wirelessly_ within a network of 2 or more computers .

that intel chipped modem is a dog ( i gave up on mine ) but this'll make it better than any dial up modem available by a long way . trust me !


----------



## thumper289 (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm having the same problem. I've hooked directly into the phone jack and still have slow connect speeds and line speeds. My second computer connects at 50k and this one at 38 to 40. Are there any at commands or any other way to tell the modem to connect at >45?

I'v tried new drivers, different locations, even different modems,,just can't seem to get over 40

Asus kt 400
768 ddr 333
2000 mgz
Broadxent DI 3631 V.92 modem

Any ideas?

Thanks guys


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

"thumper289" Welcome to TSG

Its best to post a new thread of your own rather then add your problems to someone else tread - starts to get confusing.

you can always add a hyperlink to this thread if you want to let people now its the same problem as:-

have you tried the speed tests website to compare?


----------



## rancid (Jul 2, 2004)

hi..
check this 
http://www.cablenut.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

insidegame...
At lease hook the computer up to the same line that was getting 40+ (Your fathers)
That will let you know real quick if your problem is the computer or the connection.


----------



## insidegame (Jun 26, 2004)

hi again everyone. i have been busy and so not able to check back here. so today i checked out my modem and tried to compare it and its settings to my dad's modem. (modem settings and netzero settings)

mine: Intel V92 Ham
location: PCI Slot 2 (PCI bus 0, device 9, function 0)
driver date: 6/21/02

modem properties
his: BCM (broadcom corp) V.92 56K
location: PCI Slot 3 (PCI Bus 1, device 6, function 0)
driver date: 2/24/03
we both use FIFO buffers with receive and transmit on the highest settings. 
both our max port speeds are 115200

netzero properties
general tab
configure modem
his max speed 57600 bps
my max speed 921600 bps
both YES enable flow control
YES enable modem error control
YES enable modem compression

networking tab (same for both computers)
type of dial up server is PPP with same settings:
NO enable LCP extensions
No enable software compression
YES negotiate multilink for single link connections
uses following items
YES internet protocol TCP/IP
YES CoS packet scheduler
NO file and printer sharing for microsoft networks
YES client for microsoft networks

i think thats it for now. any other settings you guys can think of? the only one that really stands out to me the modem max speed, which i am pretty sure i tried "tweaking" on mine. i will roll that back and see if it helps. 

thanks,

-insidegame


----------



## ordisecours (Jun 29, 2004)

just a tought ? look in your modem option for active option..

( ) flux control
( ) error control
( ) compression

Don't know the exact term in english , sorry.

I passed from 1.2kps/s to 4 here.

MAYBE


----------



## thumper289 (Jul 2, 2004)

Thks for all the responces..lokkin though them n I'll post back


----------



## stillearning (Mar 15, 2004)

Did you do *this* yet?


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## thumper289 (Jul 2, 2004)

hi yas

Try these at commands in your extra settings spot on your modem, no idea how well they work, but they might be what you need.

http://www.modemsite.com/56k/ltwin9.asp


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

two different modems.

change out the modems to see if his gets worse and your gets better.

if yours is better with his modem get one like his.

i don't like software controlled modems, i like to jumper for com2/irq3.

i find most modems work if you id them as a standard 33/56/flex modem/x2 and they work with windows drivers.


----------

